# Graco GH 533



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Wanted to see if anyone would be interested in a Graco GH 533 aka Roof Rig. This actually belongs to my Dad and we would be interested in making a trade for an HVLP or an airless. He bought it used and it doesn't have the engine, I believe they come with a Kohler 10 HP. Don't know much about it right now but we're in the process of getting the pump checked out and may get an engine for it. Either way its probably gonna be more than we'll ever be needing anytime soon. Sorry I don't have many details right now but if anyone has any questions I can try to answer them and will know more after my guy checks it out. I can also post pics as well. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

This guy had one for sale 2 months ago.
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/graco-gh-533-a-22051/#post368650


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

PM you info now. interested. as in lets make a deal.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

bump. . .


----------

